# Comunicado AVISO Mau Tempo



## Overkill (21 Fev 2008 às 23:53)

Comunicado sobre mau tempo neste fds ...






[img=http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/6344/comunicad2cm4.th.jpg]


 

Vamos ver se é desta que acertam !!!


----------



## Turista (22 Fev 2008 às 00:25)

Segundo as simulações que tenho visto e pelo que tenho lido, a noite de Sexta e a manhã de Sábado prometem!!


----------



## Nuno (22 Fev 2008 às 00:27)

Acho bem este aviso do IM


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2008 às 00:43)

Bemvindo ao forum.

Só uma nota minha sobre estes alertas:
Já é o 3º Fax do CDOS de há 2 dias atrás (dia 19) que aparece no forum, pelo que deduzo que estas coisas andem a circular por email na Internet qual chain letter. Se calhar ainda bem, mas passamos do 8 para o 80, de quase ninguém ligar aos alertas para agora circularem pela Net se calhar impulsionados já por algum clima de medo exagerado. Daqui a uma ou duas semanas voltamos ao "8", já ninguém se lembra destas coisas e pouco se preocupa com alertas ou com a meteorologia.


----------



## PedroNGV (22 Fev 2008 às 03:40)

*Centro e Sul: Protecção Civil alerta para chuva e vento forte*

A Protecção Civil alertou bombeiros e autarquias para estarem preparados operacionalmente para a ocorrência de precipitação e vento forte nas regiões Centro e Sul sexta-feira e sábado. 
Num comunicado enviado quarta-feira aos comandantes dos corpos de bombeiros e aos Serviços Municipais de Protecção Civil (SMPC), a que Agência Lusa teve hoje acesso, a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) alerta para os «efeitos expectáveis» do mau tempo, como «inundações em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiência dos sistemas de drenagem».

Alerta, também, para «danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas, aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água ou ao arrastamento de matérias sólidas para via, curto-circuitos em casas antigas, queda de árvores e a possibilidade de estradas cortadas onde se prevê queda de neve».

No comunicado, a ANPC aconselha os comandantes dos bombeiros e os SMPC a «garantir o permanente acompanhamento e controlo de todas as ocorrências, nomeadamente nas áreas historicamente identificadas como mais sensíveis, assim como a imediata informação ao Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro (CDOS) sobre todas as situações operacionais relevantes» e a «tomada de medidas de prevenção activa e de planeamento operacional, tendo em vista uma resposta imediata a possíveis emergências».

A ANPC solicita ainda aos SMPC que informem as populações das áreas mais vulneráveis e indica as medidas de prevenção e protecção que devem adoptar.

Entre as recomendações que a ANPC entende que devem ser transmitidas às populações, aconselha a «desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes que possam ser arrastados, limpeza dos bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivo sistema de escoamento, fecho de portas e janelas, assim como arrumação de equipamento solto, caixotes de lixo ou outros objectos, em virtude de vento mais forte».

Segundo aquele organismo, tutelado pelo Ministério da Administração Interna, as populações devem ainda ter em conta a possível formação de lençóis de água e o aumento da probabilidade de acidentes.

Contactada pela Agência Lusa, Gisela Oliveira, assessora da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, disse que o comunicado em causa é de carácter «operacional», tendo sido por isso dirigido às entidades que mais directamente têm intervenção no socorro, bombeiros e SMPC.

O Instituto de Meteorologia confirmou à Lusa que o estado do tempo se vai agravar a partir de sexta-feira.



Diário Digital / Lusa​


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 00:13)

Se nada acontecer a comunicação social vai logo tentar por o IM e a protecção civil á bulha já não seria a primeira vez...


----------

